

Designing well-formed URIs for your REST Web API - micheltriana
http://micheltriana.com/2013/10/07/uri-design-rest-web-api/

======
SEJeff
One of the best posts I've ever read on designing a good rest interface (from
a django core developer):

[http://jacobian.org/writing/rest-worst-
practices/](http://jacobian.org/writing/rest-worst-practices/)

